# Sunday's Show and Tell ...4/25/21



## jd56 (Apr 25, 2021)

Welcome to Spring...gee,e it's been a long wait.
Swap meet season is here.
Hope there is a lot to see today.
Hope all are well.
Masks are still a wise idea...just saying.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it's bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures.

I picked up some parts (thanks Palmer) for the current Silver King 36/37 M1 revivial.
Still looking for the seat stem and aluminum handlebars T8 pedals.
Also found thi






s repainted 50s Hawthorne.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 25, 2021)

A few of the crusty gems I hauled home from Oley, had a few more waiting for me at home too!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 25, 2021)

Had a great time at Oley; met some good people, got to hang out with friends, and picked up some critical parts for my 06 Indian motor cycle project.  The right side specific motor mount is like gold to me.  Now I can finally mount the engine. Yay!  It'll finally start looking like a motorcycle! Also found this cabinet card with two guys with their shiny new Remington Arms bicycles.

I also was gifted this 1910 Dursley Pedersen bicycle from a departed friend.  He rode it in a Wheelmen century ride and got his credit for it.  A few years later the governing authority shifted in the Wheelmen and a Marge (somebody) was a power figure in the organization.  She striped him of the century credit because the bicycle has pneumatic tires and gears (which where original to the bike).  He quit the Wheelmen.

It is amazing how light it is and how well it rides.  Thank you Charlie!


----------



## danfitz1 (Apr 25, 2021)

Prewar Cycle Truck starter kit, clean '52 gils Schwinn and a '71 Manta Ray for the MLC pile. Gonna need a bigger truck.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Apr 25, 2021)

160 vintage fishing lures, cool photo and killer radio tank


----------



## buck hughes (Apr 25, 2021)

BSA -head tube on frame is stamped with the BSA symbol.


----------



## stoney (Apr 25, 2021)

Got this early 27” 1920’s deluxe Steelcraft Bulldog Mack c-cab. All original


----------



## stoney (Apr 25, 2021)

Also picked up this reflective 2 sided sign


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 25, 2021)

The snow has melted, time to finish loading for Canfield. Found this in the barn not sure if its a car or bike ornament, its dated 1932 Avard Fairbanks. If its for a bike its a keeper. Chime in if you know. Its about 5 in. long.


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 25, 2021)

Quick search shows Hudson hood ornament. Very cool! Looks like the tip of yours is broken


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 25, 2021)

I Found a loose torrington 15 pedal. Thanxs again Scott!


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 25, 2021)

Thank you SoBayRon now I know what to Google.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 25, 2021)

Been laying low from buying (Need to liquidate some things), but, a couple of needed things for my super-secret project......


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 25, 2021)

Spring is actually FINALLY here!= YARD SALES!! No real bike stuff lately(Just a sweet newer Giant boys BMX bike cheap)
But I did get more great art cheap..(Im gonna need a bigger closet for it all   )
One is a numbered print by a known artist, the other professionally framed small print (about 6"x8")is signed also but I cant make that one  and the last one is a great signed pastel  but of course cant decipher that one either.. ANY guesses would be MUCH appreciated! 
And some cool unused 70s comics and Mork and Mindy puzzle books! Nano-Nano!


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 25, 2021)

What a week! Last Saturday was my Birthday. 51 years...wow. My Wife took me to the San Antonio Museum of Art.






My Mom made me a really cool card, too.









Also picked up some misc. goodies along the way...

My boss hooked me up with some cool signs & such for the bike room when completed...













This one has a filing date of my Birthday!





Speaking of my bike room, it got the electric rough-in & insulation this week, too.





& these from various Flea Markets & Antique shops...











This was labeled a NOS Schwinn Fender...I just liked it!








My favorite item is this Drive-In window speaker!










Lastly, this cool box to hold my Headbadges.





Happy Sunday Yall!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 25, 2021)

I stopped by the local bike co-op while running errands to try my luck at finding some stuff for a couple upcoming builds. Didn't find a 26" bmx fork or laidback seat post but some other goodies that will be handy one day.





Replied to a CL ad that had no picks but said 'Free pile of rims & chainguards" old road rims, mountain rims, cruiser rims, chainguards. Some new, some old, all useful. Have to take it all, no time for BS. No questions. Don't care what you do with it. Just tell me you'll come & get it or I'm throwing it out. Basically. Here's the pile in my trunk.




And all spread out....
























Not a bad haul for a leap of faith IMHO!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 25, 2021)

Been a bit..im still picking up the pieces of my life..i finally got a call from the original owner on this schwinn..ive been hounding him for 10 yrs.. his mom got it for him new in 40 or 41..schwinn dx..from meir and frank.. it was forgotten it till he did his moms estate..being poor it was a huge cost for his mom he held (tightly)on to it in regards to his mom...it was found  behind the furnace in his old home..now in his 90s it was time for a new home




..



 n



ow



 i


----------



## Kstone (Apr 25, 2021)

So I did an art trade. I have a new wonderful friend coming into my grad program at Syracuse with me. The director up there saw us to be a perfect match with our figurative work and personalities, so he connected us. And now we are inseparable and going to be sharing a studio together!

She wanted a cow sculpture of mine. So she made me a painting that's a very personal nod to an important person/part of my childhood. 

She's a total Rockstar and I'm so excited to work with her and be surrounded by her art. She has no degree in art or formal training, but quit her job as a nurse to pursue painting. 

Here is her website




__





						Tessa Moeller
					






					www.tessamoellerart.com
				




I just started the move into my new apartment up in Syracuse this weekend. I cant wait till I can get my hands physically on this painting. I cant decide if it'll go above my bed or above my couch.


----------



## stezell (Apr 25, 2021)

Kstone said:


> So I did an art trade. I have a new wonderful friend coming into my grad program at Syracuse with me. The director up there saw us to be a perfect match with our figurative work and personalities, so he connected us. And now we are inseparable and going to be sharing a studio together!
> 
> She wanted a cow sculpture of mine. So she made me a painting that's a very personal nod to an important person/part of my childhood.
> 
> ...



Very cool @Kstone, looks like you ladies will be a great influence on each other and good luck to you!

Sean


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 25, 2021)

Finally got the tank back for my'40 DX project....






Came out killer... well worth the wait...


----------



## Hastings (Apr 25, 2021)

Found a collection of original 1897 bicycle advertisements at the community garage sale. Nicely preserved in little cases.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 25, 2021)

So looks like I went grocery shopping at Texas Motor Speedway Swap Meet only no groceries just a shopping cart.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 25, 2021)

Couple plates from a local swap


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Apr 25, 2021)

New Schwinn Mudflap. Looks like it was always on there...


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## stezell (Apr 25, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> So looks like I went grocery shopping at Texas Motor Speedway Swap Meet only no groceries just a shopping cart.
> 
> View attachment 1398464
> 
> ...



Wow Rolando talk about heavy duty man! I wonder if Iver Johnson ever made shopping carts.


----------



## all riders (Apr 25, 2021)

Nothing bike related this week, but I did pull this out of a crusty old shop/shed on Saturday.  Now to decide: do I do some blacksmithing or get a longer hose and go sponge diving? (sorry for fuzzy picture--time for new camera)


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 25, 2021)

I got the beautiful seat from cabe member
acurint​ to put on my Hawthorne so i can ride it without damaging the original seat


----------



## kccomet (Apr 26, 2021)

went to the dark side, lookin to get my spandex on


----------



## biggermustache (Apr 26, 2021)

So I bought this tank because it was so unusual. I don't have a bike for it, but I would love to find one.


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 26, 2021)

Better late than never right? Bought a bunch of good stuff for the crusty 36 Huffy. A new departure model d rebuild kit (thanks @bobcycles), a set of maxxis hookworm tires, and thanks to a quick heads up from @saladshooter and @bentwoody66 I picked up the correct early Huffman pinched truss fork. Thanks so much guys! What a big help and a big score that was. Sure hope that it fits.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 26, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Better late than never right? Bought a bunch of good stuff for the crusty 36 Huffy. A new departure model d rebuild kit (thanks @bobcycles), a set of maxxis hookworm tires, and thanks to a quick heads up from @saladshooter and @bentwoody66 I picked up the correct early Huffman pinched truss fork. Thanks so much guys! What a big help and a big score that was. Sure hope that it fits.
> 
> View attachment 1399112
> 
> ...



@ Mr...Ballonoob...

Glad you got it. Those nices.

Bike Parts for your bike and, 

Future bikes Projects..

keep up your good work. Amigo.

And Stay safe with Family.!! & Friends.!!

Be.!!!...Happy.!!!...


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2021)

Slim pickings since all I can afford are Cup-O-Noodles for lunch nowadays. I couldn't resist this sweet bottlecap Dayton badge tho.


----------

